# Soundiron Podcast EP 12 with BBC/Nat Geo Composer David Oliver



## Soundiron Team (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi all,

As some of you may know with our with recent release Rhythmic Odyssey, we worked with BBC/National Geographic Composer David Oliver. David has an amazing collection of drums and is very well versed in the world of rhythm. 

*In this podcast we discuss: *

David's musical background
The genesis of what became Rhythmic Odyssey
How he chooses various instruments
How he became a media composer
and much more...

​


----------

